# Carpet Gallop



## meesha (3 August 2017)

About to resurface arena, months spent removing wood fibre surface by hand using backpack blower and shovel/wheelbarrow.  Boards arriving Monday as all have rotted, partly due to the wet woodfibre sat against them.  New terram also arriving Monday and rotten posts have been replaced.

So........any final thoughts from anyone on new surface!!  I am prob going with carpet gallop straight onto terram (no sand)   the logic being that as I turn out on it overnight in winter any natural surface will be grinded down v quickly by horses pratting about.

Those of u that have carpet gallop how r u finding it? How was it in the very hot dry weather and now in the wet?

This really has been a mammoth task to get woodfibre off (stone bit uneven so couldn't use digger without risking damaging membrane and mixing wood fibre into stone) so I really want to get it right.  Understand that any surface may need a top-up but hoping I never have to remove the lot again!

All comments appreciated .....


----------



## meesha (3 August 2017)

Anyone? Any comments before I dig deep and fork out near 4K ?


----------



## JillA (3 August 2017)

I've got the recycled carpet fibre the same people used to do before they began to specialise - they werre very helpful and good to deal with. I got it to top a mix of rubber chip and rotting wood fibre, good drainage, no membrane. It stabilised it well, doesn't need much in the way of grading but I do roll it from time to time. It rides well, and is nice and springy but don't know how it would perform on its own. Have they offered one for you to go and see?


----------



## meesha (3 August 2017)

Hi JilllA, been looking at your posts, hope the woodfibre doesn't give u any problems, I was going to put it on top but thought may as well go whole hog and really wanted to add another layer membrane.  They were really helpful, sent sample and told me where I could visit but miles away.  Prob insanity but just going to go with it I think, others seem to say good to ride on, mine is as much about turnout as riding


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 August 2017)

It's on the gallops at work and became very dusty when it was hot and dry.


----------



## meesha (3 August 2017)

Thanks, was it good to ride on and not move too much? Did it get dusty when walking or only with fast work?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 August 2017)

I looked at carpet gallop very recently and researched it well with a view to putting it into a brand new school.  Several of the commercial riding schools I deal with have it in and in the main they are pleased with it, but they are schools that teach at a low level and jumping would be cross poles/80cm ish.  Visually I thought it looked a mess but it seemed to stand a lot of work at the riding schools most of it on the outside track.  It walked firm and supportive but I wasn't convinced how suitable it would be for a good moving horse.

I researched several surfaces and did keep returning the carpet gallop, but when a contractor mentioned to me that his family had on a gallop and it had become virtually unusable in the last heatwave we had, I started to think it would not be suitable for us.  The contractor has been asked to rig some sort of watering system on the gallop to try to make it usable in summer or dry periods.  The racehorses needed a 20 to 30 minute gap between galloping pairs to allow the dust to disperse.  That made me start to really think, if a pair of lightweight horses cantering away upsides can create that amount of dust what the heck would a heavyweight hunter or cob on the lunge in canter do !  Another trainer told me it was great in very wet weather as it rode deep and make the horses work hard without putting the limbs under the stress that wet holding ground does.

I would think it would be fine if you had an effective watering system, but the saving you make on purchasing a cheap product would soon get swallowed up by a huge water bill.  I also doubt the non freezing claim, even if the arena has perfect drainage I can't see how clumps of soggy carpet won't freeze into lumps if it get cold enough.  I decided against it based on the contractors guidance.


----------



## tallyho! (3 August 2017)

Hmm... not for an arena. Winter may be ok but summer dust and fibres is really awful.


----------



## meesha (3 August 2017)

What did you decide to go for AdorableAlice? I am still seriously considering it as it is hard-wearing, I only have 3 horses that would be turned out on it overnight in winter (so shouldn't be dusty for them then hopefully)  and would only school one couple times a week, flatwork (which we are seriously needing) and max 3ft jumps, more often 2ft 6.  If it is unusable couple weeks a year in heat that isn't an issue.  My instructors arena was dusty the other day and that wasnt even a hot day and it's a sand/fibre mix.

If only there was a miracle surface!!!!


----------



## meesha (3 August 2017)

Would it be better mixed with sand, doesn't sand ride deep in dry?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 August 2017)

Flexiride was put in last week, http://www.equestriandirectltd.co.uk/flexiride/

I did a lot of research and went for the complete surface, which is membrane, flexiride with silica run through the top.  A cheaper option is silica (lots of) and a thin layer of flexiride on the top.  I found the company very helpful and not a 'hard sell' experience.  I looked at both surfaces, watched both being ridden on and spoke to lots of people who have both surfaces installed.  Then I looked at what some of the pro riders have, my reason for doing this was if a pro rider will ride a high value horse on a surface they must be happy with it and confident their high value horse is safe.

More rain is needed to settle the surface, a horse went in this evening and worked for 20 minutes, it is still a little deep.  I was concerned when it was finished on Thursday last week, walking on it felt like staggering across a water bed, I am sure if I fell off it was so springy I would be launched straight back on !  Rain is key and the company fully explained that and told me once it had absorbed plenty of rain it would bind together.  I shouldn't be wishing for rain during harvest time of course, so I have just asked for a dedicated downpour over the arena !!

The company advised me to use the arena in walk and trot only and no lunging until it had settled, I anticipate it will be perfect with another inch or so of rain, then Ted (if he ever gets well again) and his casserole sized feet will do some serious trotting to finish the job off.


----------



## soloequestrian (4 August 2017)

I have sharp sand with carpet fibre on top.  I'm really pleased with it.  It is just me and my horses at home so doesn't get heavy use but my roller has been out of action for the past year and the surface is still in good shape with just some raking by hand.  It would be better with the roller but I obviously haven't nagged hard enough about it yet.  It did get a bit dusty when the weather was really dry but certainly not unusable even with my older boy who doesn't have the best breathing.  
I can't imagine how carpet would perform on its own and I think turning out on the surface would wreck it - you would end up removing quite a lot of the carpet with every poo!


----------



## tallyho! (4 August 2017)

meesha said:



			What did you decide to go for AdorableAlice? I am still seriously considering it as it is hard-wearing, I only have 3 horses that would be turned out on it overnight in winter (so shouldn't be dusty for them then hopefully)  and would only school one couple times a week, flatwork (which we are seriously needing) and max 3ft jumps, more often 2ft 6.  If it is unusable couple weeks a year in heat that isn't an issue.  My instructors arena was dusty the other day and that wasnt even a hot day and it's a sand/fibre mix.

If only there was a miracle surface!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sand and rubber is the best mix I've seen from various yards I've been on.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Sand and rubber is the best mix I've seen from various yards I've been on.
		
Click to expand...

This was something I also looked at, the cost of disposing of rubber is huge and something to factor in if, in the future, it had to be lifted and replaced.


----------



## annunziata (4 August 2017)

I HAVE CARPET GALLOP!!!!  ON my arena no sand at all and it is AMAZING totally love it works brilliantly I went with carpetgallop.co.uk not dusty expect when it is super dry hardly needs any maintenance fab product any questions let me now


----------



## meesha (4 August 2017)

Oooh thanks all, you did say I could ask annuziata, so here come the questions........ do u think it will stand up to horses being turned out on it? I Have standard stone, drain, membrane... is that the same as you? Have you for d it dusty in dry weather? Does it ride hard or soft? Does it move?  Thanks....really want to get it right this time.


----------



## meesha (4 August 2017)

Sorry 2 more questions, how long have you had carpet gallop? How many inches coverage of it did you order, was it enough? Thanks again


----------



## wiglet (4 August 2017)

My yard has carpet gallop on top of sharp sand. Works really well I think. It's lovely and springy to school on and stands up to lunging and jumping clinics.

It's never waterlogged and we've had heavy, prolonged rain, it didn't freeze in winter either. Can't say I've found it to be dusty although the YO does put a sprinkler on it a few times a week if the weather is very dry. It also gets rolled twice a week to keep it looking nice - it gets a lot of use with all the liveries! The surface stays put and doesn't really get blown around.

Downsides&#8230; it's fiddly picking the poo out - best done with rubber gloves really. In hot weather the carpet seems to 'hold' the heat and working in there can be a fairly sweaty affair!

Overall I really rate it. Hope this helps.


----------



## meesha (4 August 2017)

Brilliant wiglet thank you, trying to avoid sand if possible due to cost and access issues meaning can only take small loads, hoping carpet gallop will be as good as u say on its own.


----------



## annunziata (4 August 2017)

meesha said:



			Sorry 2 more questions, how long have you had carpet gallop? How many inches coverage of it did you order, was it enough? Thanks again
		
Click to expand...

only since march as a brand new school we had 22 tonnes delivered for a 20 x 40 (or whatever was recommended) and it has gone down super,.  I think we have 6-8 inches to the membrane etc which is perfect honestly have only had to roll it 3 times and we hosted camp with 10 lessons on it in a day it is PERFECT


----------



## Fruitcake (5 August 2017)

We have Flexi Ride which is basically the same stuff. We have complete Flexi Ride (laid directly on top of stone drainage with no membrane, no sand at all). It's lovely to ride on. It's been in a year now and still hasn't settled completely but there's only me and OH using it.

One word of warning with carpet fibre though. We have had some issues with static electric shocks during dry weather. (People walking / lunging on surface and passing shock onto horse when they touch it). 

I'd also say that you may have issues with removing droppings if you're going to turn out on carpet fibre as, even when droppings are in a nice, neat pile, it's really difficult to pick them up without taking loads of surface with you. I can't imagine how bad that would be once it was all ground in.

All in all, I like the surface though. Any questions, just ask!


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 August 2017)

As i replied further up that the carpet fibre on our gallops at work gets very dusty i thought as it occurred to me today whilst taking daughter jumping that I may have been thinking the wrong type!
At work on the gallops its quite fine, comes in bale form and no doesn't move or require much upkeep at all really. Its fab in winter as it seems not to freeze or hold water but yes, in summer very dusty.
At daughters work place they have a carpet school but its very different stuff. Much larger chunks of carpet and foamy stuff. I'm not sure what it is and at first it did look a little messy but think that was comparing it to its previous sand. Its black and the chunks are up to about 6cm. A bit like shredded car interior! 
This stuff is great, Its been down a few years and is lasting well, again little upkeep and a great surface to ride on. This one isn't dusty.


----------



## annunziata (8 August 2017)

HI,

I have not had any issues with dust on mine and we do turn out on it.  It is not the prettiest thing in the world but it is really good and works really well we jump on it all time and well over 1.10 on the older horse.  my yard is private so it is only my horses but we love it

any questions PM me


----------



## Busterboo (16 November 2019)

Anyone had any recent issues with carpet gallop? Particularly the standalone surface with g tech on top


----------



## Sarah Coco (17 November 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Anyone had any recent issues with carpet gallop? Particularly the standalone surface with g tech on top
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m about to have the standalone laid. So ask me in a months time.


----------



## Busterboo (18 November 2019)

Unfortunately 2 of us ( unrelated) have found metal in ours , so be wary, apart from that lol I like it !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 November 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Unfortunately 2 of us ( unrelated) have found metal in ours , so be wary, apart from that lol I like it !
		
Click to expand...

Our latest batch is riddled with metal wire - fencing wire! I really don't like the surface, I find it jars horses up. The horses either don't mind it or they hate it!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 November 2019)

EKW said:



			Our latest batch is riddled with metal wire - fencing wire!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s shocking! 
What is the supplier of the surface going to do about it?


----------



## catembi (19 November 2019)

I was fully set on carpet fibre but hearing about electric shocks has really put me off! I am quite a staticky person anyway and used to dread taking off a snuggies hood as I would always get a shock... Oh no, back to the drawing board! And my arena is coming SOON so I need to stop dithering and make my mind up!


----------



## catembi (19 November 2019)

Has anyone tried the coconut fibre thatâ€™s everywhere on FB atm? It says it doesnâ€™t rot, but I donâ€™t see how it canâ€™t?


----------



## Busterboo (19 November 2019)

Ekw have you told them? What are they going to do? They havent even offered to come out and see mine!


----------



## Sarah Coco (19 November 2019)

Buster boo is this from carpetgallop? In wem? When did you buy it


----------



## Busterboo (19 November 2019)

Is there a way I can contact you privately?


----------



## Sarah Coco (19 November 2019)

07811 003843


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 November 2019)

I will check with the scretary tomorrow if the company have said anything. The latest batch is still sitting in its bales. Half a bale went down to patch over an area that had run thin and from that half bale 5 bits of metal were retrieved - 2 from horses feet ... you can see the metal sticking out of the other bales so it makes you wonder how much is still on the inside of the bales that we can't see! 

The first batch we got back at the start of summer was absolutely fine, no problems with it. Its just this latest batch that was delivered in October thats the issue.


----------



## faerie666 (19 November 2019)

We also have it on the gallops at work and I really don't like it. 
It's horrendously dusty when it's dry, we keep having to top it up in places, and we've picked all sorts of random crap out of it, including wire, bits of hard plastic, carpet grip strips and even a 3 pin plug! 
Some of the bits of carpet are not shredded as finely as others, and we get some big clumps of stringy bits that make the horses trip up. 
I also agree with EKW, it rides jarring. It wouldn't be my first choice for a surface.


----------



## Translationsneeded (20 November 2019)

If you do decide to go for carpet, Iâ€™ve just laid carpet and really pleased with the supplier. No nasties found!


----------



## Hallo2012 (20 November 2019)

My carpet fibre was form the now liquidated Equi Elite, its very similar to carpet gallop Gtech and Xride.......it rids beautifully in all weathers and is springy not jarring.

i have 4 inches of silica sand and 3 inches of carpet fibre.


----------



## Busterboo (20 November 2019)

Hallo2012 said:



			My carpet fibre was form the now liquidated Equi Elite, its very similar to carpet gallop Gtech and Xride.......it rids beautifully in all weathers and is springy not jarring.

i have 4 inches of silica sand and 3 inches of carpet fibre.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Busterboo (20 November 2019)

Believe they are the same company?  Dont you think it's too bouncy ?


----------



## Busterboo (20 November 2019)

Translationsneeded said:



			If you do decide to go for carpet, Iâ€™ve just laid carpet and really pleased with the supplier. No nasties found!
		
Click to expand...

Who did you have?


----------



## Hallo2012 (20 November 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Believe they are the same company?  Dont you think it's too bouncy ?
		
Click to expand...

they are not the same company, flexiride, Xride and carpet gallop are all different companies.

no its not too bouncy at all, its like good old turf, gives but supports.......but i paid for good drains and good sand. if you just whack a thick layer on crap sand it wont ride well.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 November 2019)

Apparently they are sending us a big magnet to attach to the front of the tractor for the bits of metal and wire ...


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2019)

EKW said:



			Apparently they are sending us a big magnet to attach to the front of the tractor for the bits of metal and wire ...
		
Click to expand...

Whaaat?!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Whaaat?!!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! We still have 8/9 bales of the stuff to lay down and you can see the metal poking out the sides so I hate to imagine how much is riddled through the middle of the bales!


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2019)

That is not a professional response from Carpet Gallop . The magnet may pick up some of the metal fragments, but you could never be certain that some werenâ€™t left behind. It would only take one piece of metal lodged in the wrong place to finish a horse off.

And if that is their response to a high profile professional customer, just imagine how they would deal with a private amateur arena owner.


----------



## Hallo2012 (20 November 2019)

My equi elite had NO metal in bar one coke can ring pull.

i did find 2 x latex gloves, 1 full car mat (which i cut up myself and added back in!) and a few bits of paper and small plastic bags. nothing dangerous.

when i need a top up i will be getting Xride as ive never heard of metal in Xride or flexiride.


----------



## DirectorFury (20 November 2019)

EKW said:



			Apparently they are sending us a big magnet to attach to the front of the tractor for the bits of metal and wire ...
		
Click to expand...

Did you point out to them that some metals aren't magnetic?


----------



## Busterboo (20 November 2019)

EKW said:



			My thoughts exactly! We still have 8/9 bales of the stuff to lay down and you can see the metal poking out the sides so I hate to imagine how much is riddled through the middle of the bales!
		
Click to expand...

Are u sure it's not just the baling
 wire?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 November 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Are u sure it's not just the baling
wire?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not just the baling wire!


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 November 2019)

From the Carpet Gallop website

https://www.carpetgallop.co.uk/

They have three different products.

â€˜Standalone fibre is ideal for gallops, mÃ©nages and arenas. This product has been developed by racehorse owners and breeders to a specification that is consistent with what they would use for
their own horses.
*Standalone fibre is made from all recycled fibres which are metal and wire free.â€™*

â€˜Gtech Fibre is our most popular equestrian surface.
The engineering behind Gtech Fibre has taken many years to perfect. In order to provide not only the performance, but to make such a substantial product that can accommodate all weather situations from frozen conditions and heavy rain to the dry extreme summer temperatures. Gtech Fibre is a versatile product that is manufactured from German automotive strengthened synthetic and polymer materials, *these are metal and wire free for the safety of the horse and rider.â€™*

Plus Gtech Combo which is a combination of Gtech fibre and Standalone fibre. This doesnâ€™t mention whether it is metal and wire free in the blurb, but being a mix of the two above products, youâ€™d assume that it was.


----------



## Translationsneeded (20 November 2019)

I used valley equestrian


----------



## Translationsneeded (20 November 2019)

I was warned off carpet gallop by a friend of a friend who also had a poor quality product. Cheap tho. I also had 4 inches of good quality silica sand with the carpet


----------



## Busterboo (20 November 2019)

Was it ok? 


Translationsneeded said:



			I was warned off carpet gallop by a friend of a friend who also had a poor quality product. Cheap tho. I also had 4 inches of good quality silica sand with the carpet
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Translationsneeded (20 November 2019)

Happy with the surface so far but then itâ€™s very new so we shall see!


----------



## Fruitcake (20 November 2019)

Hallo2012 said:



			My equi elite had NO metal in bar one coke can ring pull.

i did find 2 x latex gloves, 1 full car mat (which i cut up myself and added back in!) and a few bits of paper and small plastic bags. nothing dangerous.

when i need a top up i will be getting Xride as ive never heard of metal in Xride or flexiride.
		
Click to expand...

My Flexiride has numerous fluorescent green foam earplugs, some bits of plastic bag, some chocolate wrappers and, last week, I found a plastic dollâ€™s arm! Itâ€™s been down three years now and odd stuff is still coming to the surface. No metal or anything dangerous though! Itâ€™s oddly entertaining.


----------



## Hallo2012 (21 November 2019)

Fiona36 said:



			My Flexiride has numerous fluorescent green foam earplugs, some bits of plastic bag, some chocolate wrappers and, last week, I found a plastic dollâ€™s arm! Itâ€™s been down three years now and odd stuff is still coming to the surface. No metal or anything dangerous though! Itâ€™s oddly entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

ok your dolls arm wins!!! in a curious way i find it quite nice, its an indication of the life it led before all the little wrappers and notes


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 November 2019)

Fiona36 said:



			My Flexiride has numerous fluorescent green foam earplugs, some bits of plastic bag, some chocolate wrappers and, last week, I found a plastic dollâ€™s arm! Itâ€™s been down three years now and odd stuff is still coming to the surface. No metal or anything dangerous though! Itâ€™s oddly entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

We have yellow earplugs, but that is the only odd thing I have found.  Our school is surrounded by old oak trees and the surface is very much liked by acorns, I could go into business selling oak saplings.


----------



## Gallop12 (21 November 2019)

We have had carpet gallop standalone surface down for 2 years now and love it! Not had any metal found in ours! I've heard other companies supplying carpet with metal contamination though


----------



## annunziata (21 November 2019)

i really dont have a problem with dust in my carpet gallop but I only have 3 horses but we do run a variety of clinics and it holds up very well


----------



## Busterboo (22 November 2019)

Gallop12 said:



			We have had carpet gallop standalone surface down for 2 years now and love it! Not had any metal found in ours! I've heard other companies supplying carpet with metal contamination though
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Busterboo (30 December 2019)

Elf did you have any luck with your magnet? Found someone else with same problem- they have been offered a refund but not got it yet . Think I'm going to stay well clear of it . But I do want something similar. Build is starting in spring so i need recommendations.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 December 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Elf did you have any luck with your magnet? Found someone else with same problem- they have been offered a refund but not got it yet . Think I'm going to stay well clear of it . But I do want something similar. Build is starting in spring so i need recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

The magnet picked up loads of metal but not all metal is magnetic. So the whole surface got scrapped and a new, different suppliers hand picked through surface was laid just before xmas. Again carpet, it got laid 9" thick and rolled to 5" thick. It rides better than the last lot but some horses still don't like the surface.


----------



## Busterboo (30 December 2019)

Hope u got your money back! I was convinced carpet was the way to go but now not too sure as lots say it rides deep or is too soft .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 December 2019)

Busterboo said:



			Hope u got your money back! I was convinced carpet was the way to go but now not too sure as lots say it rides deep or is too soft .
		
Click to expand...

It rides very deep just now but it is a week old. We shall see how it beds in. I personally hate it!


----------



## annunziata (2 January 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			It rides very deep just now but it is a week old. We shall see how it beds in. I personally hate it!
		
Click to expand...

i honestly have no idea what they have done with your school  mine is totally fine and does not ride deep at all.  who laid the surface??  How much surface have you laid??  Ours is about 6 inches deep and rides and jump really well.  I did have my issues in the beginning but now it is totally fine.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 January 2020)

annunziata said:



			i honestly have no idea what they have done with your school  mine is totally fine and does not ride deep at all.  who laid the surface??  How much surface have you laid??  Ours is about 6 inches deep and rides and jump really well.  I did have my issues in the beginning but now it is totally fine.
		
Click to expand...

It's a circular gallop, just over a furlong round. It is bedding in gradually but we could do with some more rain to help it settle quicker. It got laid at 9" deep and should bed in to 6". We are rolling it every day. It really was laid the week before xmas and has been used a handful of times since. It will be fine shortly.


----------



## annunziata (2 January 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			It's a circular gallop, just over a furlong round. It is bedding in gradually but we could do with some more rain to help it settle quicker. It got laid at 9" deep and should bed in to 6". We are rolling it every day. It really was laid the week before xmas and has been used a handful of times since. It will be fine shortly.
		
Click to expand...

rain will defo help.  I find mine fluffs up a bit in the summer but it is lovely and flat at the moment with the rain


----------



## ihatework (2 January 2020)

This carpet fibre surface is a bit of a minefield. So much depends not only on the product itself but also the sand used (if any) and the drainage etc.

Last DIY yard I was on had a reasonably cheap carpet fibre school. Through the winter when it was wet it was really good, very nice springy but supportive surface and not far off equivalent to ££££ surfaces. Come summer it rode deep and patchy and I’d only use it immediately after rolling.

Prior to that I’ve hired schools with more expensive carpet fibre and found they rode a bit dead and deep if I’m honest.

Then our local gallops are carpet fibre without any sand base. They are ‘ok’ in the wet but really consistent in the dry and far better than the other local sand & rubber option.

So all in all it’s a bit pot luck. Same as sand and rubber surfaces, they can vary to the same degrees.


----------



## Tiriki (3 February 2020)

Anyone got any experience with Canter Carpet? 

I've got a 60x20m school with an old surface that's not been touched for some years, so looking for something to go on top that won't break the bank... So far looking at either Carpet Gallop, which seems to have quite a lot of mixed reviews, and Canter Carpet, which I haven't heard as much about, but the few things I have heard have been positive...


----------



## Busterboo (3 February 2020)

I was going to have carpet gallop but my friend had it- despite being warned off by another companies - and found it contaminated with wire and all sorts of other rubbish, found other people who had the same too so now I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, think I'm going for flexi ride instead, need to decide soon as build starting in june , anyone got any recommendations ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 February 2020)

Im not sure what company we got the last batch from but it is clean and hand picked so no nasties in it at all. But I still don't like the surface! Some horses simply don't like it and I find it rides very jarry. Some of the horses are more careful on it, others just don't get it and keep chopping and changing leg, others get on with it perfectly fine and have no problems with it. 

It is not a surface I personally would choose.


----------



## theoilbaron (17 February 2020)

meesha said:



			Hi JilllA, been looking at your posts, hope the woodfibre doesn't give u any problems, I was going to put it on top but thought may as well go whole hog and really wanted to add another layer membrane.  They were really helpful, sent sample and told me where I could visit but miles away.  Prob insanity but just going to go with it I think, others seem to say good to ride on, mine is as much about turnout as riding
		
Click to expand...

Hi  just wondering how you got on with your carpet gallop surface?  Just looking at doing mine and need some feedback.  Would you recommend??


----------



## Busterboo (17 February 2020)

I would be wary if it's the standalone or combo as have heard about contamination problems , the black topper seems ok tho and I know people who like that . Think I'm going with flexi ride but need some more quotes and samples first, it's a bit of a minefield isn't it as there seem to be loads of companies offering a similar product . .


----------



## 4Horses Consulting (9 November 2020)

I would like to share our experience with Carpet Gallop. In December we ordered 55t of material, asking for delivery in February. Due to the pandemic we were informed about possible delays. We paid everything in advance. Deliveries started in June. We were incredibly surprised, as the lorries were only half full and loaded with small amounts in big bags:

05.07.2002: 12 bags 200kg each: 2400 kg
06.07.2020: 14 bags x 200 kg – 2800 kg
5 bales x 860 – 4300 kg
09.07.2020: 6020 kg
10.07.2020: 14 bales - 2800 kg
09.08.2020: 9 x 386kg = 3480 kg + 14x200kg = 2800 kg

In total they delivered 24 600 kg out of requested (and fully paid) 50t. Of course, it cost us a lot to organize the unloading every time a truck arrived. One of the bales was contaminated and we had to pay additional costs for removing the material as we were not able to use it (it was a different material, smelly and full of plastic and garbage) but this is not the worst part. Carpet Gallop were not able to deliver the remaining 30t, they lied to us on many occasions that the material was ready, and that they were organizing transport for delivery. After several weeks of asking for our delivery and listening to false promises, we decided to cancel the contract and ask for a refund for the missing 30T as we had no choice but to order it from another company. Mark Gilbert, CEO of Carpet Gallop accepted and promised to refund the next day. Trusting him, we organised and paid for the material from another company. Mark lied to us on more than one occasion that the refund was done. The money was never refunded from Carpet Gallop. He also did not respond to a formal call for payment. The Case is now with our lawyer as we are forced to take legal action against Mark Gilbert and his company Carpet Gallop. We suffered a lot of stress and our business was in danger as we were not able to ride on unfinished arena.
Please do not make the same mistake as we did, stay away from Carpet Gallop. We have proof of everything stated above.


----------



## ihatework (9 November 2020)

Funny this has come up again. I’ve heard first hand of 2 separate people of the last few months who spent significant amount of money on carpet gallop and it’s all contaminated with metal. Not only that but the company owner sounds particularly unpleasant to deal with. This stuff gets put down then the customers have had to pay not only for the product but for a different company to take it back up and dispose of in landfill. No sign of any refunds or compensation ...


----------



## 4Horses Consulting (9 November 2020)

ihatework said:



			Funny this has come up again. I’ve heard first hand of 2 separate people of the last few months who spent significant amount of money on carpet gallop and it’s all contaminated with metal. Not only that but the company owner sounds particularly unpleasant to deal with. This stuff gets put down then the customers have had to pay not only for the product but for a different company to take it back up and dispose of in landfill. No sign of any refunds or compensation ...
		
Click to expand...

Not funny to me...5 months of stress and its still not over...


----------



## Sarah Coco (9 November 2020)

4Horses Consulting said:



			Not funny to me...5 months of stress and its still not over...
		
Click to expand...

I totally feel your pain.  This time last year I was going through a nightmare with them. We had an arena I couldn’t use as ty whole surface was contaminated with metal and rubbish. They did eventually remove it and replace with the gtech which is lovely , but not an experience I ever would want to repeat. I would never recommend them and the lies........


----------

